# Thomas Greer



## ZmanTX (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you for service and sacrifice sir, may you finally be at peace.


https://m.facebook.com/Pray-For-Tom-1811259205784426/


I really really really hate cancer.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 22, 2016)

An old scroll 1/75  Grenada Ranger, who served in 3rd Ranger Bn, the Ranger Department's "Morgan Team" (Same time frame when I was there) the 75th Regimental Headquarters and as a squadron commander w/SFOD-D. He lived a Warriors life few could match, only to be taken away too soon from cancer.

Save a spot for a link up on the other side later on Brother.

Rest easy amigo.

~S~


----------



## policemedic (Oct 22, 2016)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## CDG (Oct 22, 2016)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 22, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 22, 2016)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!

You will be missed!


----------



## Muppet (Oct 22, 2016)

Till Valhalla warrior.

M.


----------



## Dame (Oct 22, 2016)

Rest in peace. 

Fuck cancer.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 22, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger. Prayers out.


----------

